# ?
!
 ()  25/12/2020
             .    , , ...
  ?  ?
      .  ,  ..   25/12?

----------

.




> ?


         ,    .     , ,   .






> ?


.     .





> ,  ..   25/12?


.

.

----------

!
- .
    .

----------

> !
> - .
>     .

----------

> !
> - .
>     .


.

  ,   ,          .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    , , ...


  .         .    -  3- - 6- .
  25.12.20    .

----------

.
 ...
,  14/01  .    ,       15/01?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  14/01 .   ,       15/01?


, .   14- ,     .
     ?    -       -      26.12.20 .

----------

> -       -      26.12.20 .


           26.04.2020  590     (      ),      ,   -     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   -     ?


  .     ,            , ..    .

----------

> .     ,            , ..    .


-.

----------

> .     ,            , ..    .


" ..."

----------

> .     ,            , ..    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ? , -,   , -,   ,      -  . 
    ,           ,        ?

----------

> ? , -,   , -,   ,      -  . 
>     ,           ,        ?


 ,        .

       -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ?         .




> ,        .


   ,    ,    ?  ,    ,   -   -  ,     , , ,         ... ? 
  -,      -  ,     ,      ,       ?             ?

----------

> 


   . .

----------

> ,    ,    ?


  .   .

----------

> 


  .       ,          .

----------

> ,          .


    ,     .

----------

> .


  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .


       ?  -    ?

----------

> ,


  ,    ,       ,             / ,      .        .

  :   ,    .

----------

,  "...   "

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  "...   "


 ,     -,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,

----------

> 


    ,     .





> -


 - .      -     .   -   .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     .


  :Girl Blush:

----------

> 


--...   .   .  :Yes:

----------


## Lehoka

,    ?  19.07,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  .             .

----------

